# Breastfeeding and Blood Pressure Tablets



## tom+jerry (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi

I've been BF my 7 month old but not exclusively as she also gets some formula feeds.

On Friday GP prescribed Prindiprol for blood pressure.  Was going to take tablets yesterday and noticed on packet it says not suitable if BF.

I would like to continue BF but obviously cant it if take these tablets.  Are there any BP tablets you can get that would allow BF to continue.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Maz will have more of an idea than I will, so will be able to help you more.  Have just noticed our girls were born one day apart too!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Tom+Jerry,

I'm assuming that GP didn't ask if you were still breastfeeding and you didn't mention it at the time?

Perindopril isn't recommended in b/f but the reason is mainly because there is a lack of data on it. There are other drugs considered to be okay to use if needed e.g. some beta blockers and the older ACE Inhibitors.

Perindopril belongs to a class of drugs called ACE Inhibitors. These are very effective at lowering high blood pressure. If the GP wants you to have this particular type of drug then there are two drugs in this class that are considered safe to take when b/f. These are captopril and enalapril.

I'd give GP a call back to explain situation and ask if they could prescribe an alternative that is okay for breast feeding. No need to give up feeding if you don't have to 

Do follow up to get it sorted soon though as you need to get blood pressure lowered too 

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## tom+jerry (Jan 2, 2008)

Hiya

Spoke to GP and he's issued new prescription for Bendroflumethiazide which are ok if BF.

Thanks for getting back to me.

x


----------

